
Tell HN: Enough of the Facebook Vitriole - Dowwie
I have had enough of the latest anti-Facebook vitriole. A lot of people want to see someone, preferably Zuck, drawn and quartered, but I don&#x27;t. He has accepted responsibility for mistakes and has agreed to do more to protect its users. I believe him. I also believe he has earned a chance to redeem himself, considering the value that Facebook has created for society at little to no cost to its users.<p>Most of the Hacker News community has benefitted by Facebook, as users or through myriad successful open source projects. To take with both hands and to bite is unethical. It is wrong.<p>Facebook and Zuck aren&#x27;t the only people who need to change.
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I believe in second chances truly but like it or not this has become the
battleground for opt in privacy and free subscriptions where you pay with your
data. Frankly, it doesn’t matter who ends up as a casualty in this war as long
as we win freedom and privacy at the end. Just my two cents.

